# Lake Audubon Fishing Report



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

What ever happened to the 6 mile reports?

fishing was fair on my last outing this week. fished the islands with spinners and only picked up 2 small walleyes.Switched to cranks and picked up a 39" pike, but no more walleyes. Water's been real quiet this week.


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

Finally found time to fish Audubon.Fishing was respectable, but we had to work for our fish.Fish were very active early and late in the day, and almost all of our fish came before 9 am and after 8 pm. Trolled cranks/planers in 8-16 ft of water, and even tried pitching some jigs at night. Ended up with 11 walleyes, all in the teens (threw back a 23").


----------

